# male and female but why?



## whocky (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all

We have bought a male and female aulonocara burgundy blue and put them in thier own tank.

We have just noticed but the female was laying her egg, though the male was eating them, why is this?

Hope someone can help me

thanks
Steve


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It takes them some time before they get things right. New pairs take a little practice, is the best way to explain it. Plus if the eggs weren't viable they will eat them.


----------



## whocky (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi

So its normal for the male to eat them? he will eventually stop eating them and fertalise them instead?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

As Susan said,it takes time.I have two pairs of young mouthbrooders and they have spawned for me at least half a dozen times each,yet the males have swallowed every batch of eggs on the third day.Sometimes it takes them a pretty long time to get it right.


----------



## whocky (Aug 9, 2011)

Ah ok, well she litterly was laying them and he was eating them straight away. how many times ( say a month ) does the female produce eggs?

Steve


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

That depends on how well the fish are fed.I feed my ladies a mix of live frozen and pelleted foods and they spawn about every two weeks.They are quite fat girls too.Not only will feeding them the best make then=m want to breed more,but it will ensure the eggs will be nice and healthy,and that in turn will make for healthy fry.Also breeding takes alot out of fish so the better care they get of course the better they can cope with the breeding stress.


----------



## whocky (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi

I have just also noticed in the tank that they are a few eggs dotted around on the tank floor, what will happen to these? should i remove them? as they are supposed to be ini mums mouth i take it?

Thanks
Steve


----------

